

How to Build a Virtual Machine - Terence Parr building one live - agumonkey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjaAToVkoTw

======
agumonkey
additional links :

[https://thenewcircle.com/s/post/1617/how_to_build_a_virtual_...](https://thenewcircle.com/s/post/1617/how_to_build_a_virtual_machine_terrence_parr_video)

[http://www.meetup.com/SF-Computer-Language-Design-and-
Implem...](http://www.meetup.com/SF-Computer-Language-Design-and-
Implementation/events/176890602/)

